# Advice for "Cheap" doublewide mobile home re-roof



## ehodges (Sep 27, 2011)

Have a 28' by 40' doublewide mobile home approx. 8 yrs old. Had begun in the past two years to notice a couple of areas where the shingles had sagged slightly between joists 2' o.c. Got to one of the larger areas, removed shingles. Discovered a triple layer paper underlayment over OSB. The shingles are stapled on as is the OSB sheating. Replaced a 2' by 6' section. The OSB was totally gone, could stick your had through it.! But the worst imo was the joists are a truss made of three 2" by 2". The staple pattern on the shingles was such that some in the pattern are very near or below the tabs. I think this is why it leaked, it is very low slope. I have not measured but 3 or 4:1

Just soliciting advice on how best to proceed next summer with re-roof. Not sure you could walk on the deck. Not sure the cheap trussses would carry a re-roof. Thinking of building a self supporting "carport" over the home covered with standing seam metal roof. We had a nice 2100 sq. ft. home that we recently gave to our son and his family with two great grand kids!


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

I have seen many mobile homes that have a pole barn/ car port built over them as a re-roof remedy.


----------



## MB1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Does your home happen to be a Palm Harbor (now owned by Cavco)? I just put a fist through the OSB of my 2003 home last night. My water problems have been below all the corners of my dormers where they meet the main roof Like you, I also have that thin paper-like underlayment, with the threaded edges as well as crappy 1x2 plastic drip edge with lowsy 1" overlap (with some over the gutter, some areas on the gutter, and others on top/popping up the shingles). This seems to be fairly common construction of various manufacturers shipping units in California. My 1998 silvercrest never had these problems.


----------



## ehodges (Sep 27, 2011)

I am located in Kentucky. My mobile home is a Giles. I just had a state SAA/HUD inspection done with no results. Essentially the HUD code for mobile homes is a piece of crap IMO. It's all performance based to allow the manufacturer to make money and the government to fulfill their stated mission: "...to create strong, sustainable, inclusive communities and quality affordable homes for all". HA HA


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Consider going with a metal roof. Light weight, can span 24".
Some metal roofing comes with a 75 year warrenty againt rust and can be bought in about a dozen diffeant colors.
Most companys will take your dementions and ship you exactly what you need for the whole job including color matching screws.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Consider going with a metal roof. Light weight, can span 24".
> Some metal roofing comes with a 75 year warrenty againt rust and can be bought in about a dozen diffeant colors.
> Most companys will take your dementions and ship you exactly what you need for the whole job including color matching screws.


+1

Metal is an awesome option.


----------

